# Insane video noise canon 5d mark iii



## wamsankas (Jul 12, 2012)

I havent seen this until today? seems like an insane amount of noise happening. when i bump up the ISO it goes away a bit but thats because the image gets lighter. im shooting at iso 125 here. f4 1/50 

the youtube gets loaded as super dark so here is the youtube video but also a screen grab from quicktime

Noise canon 5d Mark iii vertical lines

tried attaching the photo

Canon 5d Mark iii 1080p normal compression 24fps it showed up with both 24-105 and 16-35mm lenses.


----------



## wamsankas (Jul 12, 2012)

actually now im seeing in my recently shot footage outside that their is a ton of noise. could it be the color profile? i had the cinestyle profile downloaded on the camera


----------



## Policar (Jul 12, 2012)

Totally normal, much cleaner than I've seen in similar situations.

Cinestyle raises the shadows and along with them the noise. The 5DIII has a ton of read noise so it's very grainy in the shadows at all ISOs. Even in neutral mode you can see it. With cinestyle and HTP it will be the noisiest camera you've seen at low ISOs and the noise is mighty chunky.

Because you're shooting cinestyle (which is designed specifically and exclusively for integrating into a log workflow) I'm assuming this is b-camera for a 35mm or Alexa shoot, in which case your post house will take care of it with NR anyway. And if you meter properly those shadows will be dark enough that, once graded, they will not be a problem. So I wouldn't sweat it. If it's just test footage to try out cinegamma, well, turn cinegamma off and shoot neutral. And meter.


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 12, 2012)

I would stay away from Cinestyle, it's not worth using IMO. I tried it for a while when it came out and it seemed great at first, but after grading the image really falls apart. And just because the 5DIII does well in low-light doesn't mean it does well in "no light," if shooting at higher ISOs there will always be less noise with some lighting versus all natural light.


----------



## JasonATL (Jul 13, 2012)

I suggest shooting at ISO 160 (and its multiples). Noise is about as bad as it gets at low ISO's at ISO 125. See this video that compares noise at different ISO's for the Mark III: https://vimeo.com/39581579

As Policar points out, this is normal and, at reasonable exposures and bringing back the contrast in post, the noise effectively disappears. Finally, I would make sure that HTP is off, which it probably is if you're shooting at ISO 125.


----------



## wamsankas (Jul 13, 2012)

thank ya'all i have been looking for a video that would highlight the different noise at diff iso's. 160 from now on


----------



## Videoshooter (Jul 13, 2012)

Video noise is not caused just by high ISO's - it is also cause by underexposure. In some cases you will actually see less noise if you raise the ISO and adjust the blacks in post as opposed underexposing and trying to lift the shadows later on, such as the thumbnail on that video. 

And Cinestyle makes things worse, too. I tend to avoid any of the super-flat picture styles myself.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 14, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> I suggest shooting at ISO 160 (and its multiples). Noise is about as bad as it gets at low ISO's at ISO 125. See this video that compares noise at different ISO's for the Mark III: https://vimeo.com/39581579
> 
> As Policar points out, this is normal and, at reasonable exposures and bringing back the contrast in post, the noise effectively disappears. Finally, I would make sure that HTP is off, which it probably is if you're shooting at ISO 125.



Also those intermediate ISOs are pull-up/pull-down from the base ISOs, which for Canon is the even 100/200/400/etc. At least, that's how it was explained to me. So if you go for a base ISO, it'll be good, or if you go for the 1/3 under a base (such as 160/320/etc) it actually pulls it down from the base ISO so the noise will likely be a bit less than the next higher base ISO, while from the 1/3 above (125/250/etc) will actually be more likely to have higher noise & worse quality because it's boosting it off of the base ISO.

That's my understanding, someone want to correct me?


----------



## HeWhoShoots (Jul 17, 2012)

http://prolost.com/blog/2012/4/10/prolost-flat.html

Shoot this instead of Cinestyle and generally you'll get better footage post grading. It retains skin tones much better as well. Hope this helps a bit...and yeah, go for 160 vs 100 etc etc.


----------



## bp (Jul 18, 2012)

HeWhoShoots said:


> http://prolost.com/blog/2012/4/10/prolost-flat.html
> 
> Shoot this instead of Cinestyle and generally you'll get better footage post grading. It retains skin tones much better as well. Hope this helps a bit...and yeah, go for 160 vs 100 etc etc.



YES.


----------

